

Results of 2014 State of Clojure and ClojureScript Survey - quantisan
http://blog.cognitect.com/blog/2014/10/20/results-of-2014-state-of-clojure-and-clojurescript-survey

======
dizzystar
I haven't used Clojure for about 8 months now. I haven't abandoned it, but my
current project is better suited for other languages. It is nice to take a
breath from Lisp after so many years.

My main irritation was security. The libs were sporadic, didn't seem to gel,
and (not being able to judge this) felt like they didn't work as needed.

The community is small, scary smart, and among the most friendly and humble
group of people I've ever been around. They have no issues poking fun at Lisp
and themselves. Just great people all around. Their creativity and production
volume is astonishing.

~~~
weavejester
> My main irritation was security. The libs were sporadic, didn't seem to gel,
> and (not being able to judge this) felt like they didn't work as needed.

Do you mean security-related libraries, or the security _around_ libraries?

~~~
dizzystar
I meant the security-related libs.

------
lemming
As the developer of Cursive, I'm really thrilled to see so many people using
it a year after the first beta release - thanks everyone for all the great
support!

It's great to see more people responding than last year, and a higher
percentage using it at work, too. The Clojure ecosystem is a really nice place
to be right now.

~~~
quantisan
I have no idea that it overtook Counterclockwise and Vim. When did that
happen? Do you think it's because of Cursive coming out of beta release?

I used to use Counterclockwise a few years back when I started with Clojure
and then switched to Vim soon after.

~~~
lemming
To be fair, Cursive only had one more vote than Vim, so there's not much in
it. Cursive is actually technically still in beta although it's pretty stable
now - the official v1 release should be in a couple of months I think.

------
mattdeboard
If you are one of those who are extremely frustrated with ClojureScript's REPL
situation like I was,I cannot recommend enough that when you're starting your
next project, do the following:

lein new chestnut <project name>

This uses a leiningen template[1] that does all the config and so forth of the
REPL for you. It is a lifesaver. I basically refused to use ClojureScript
until I saw this. Now, super easy.

1\. [https://github.com/plexus/chestnut](https://github.com/plexus/chestnut)

------
ijk
I see that Leiningen rules all. (As it should be, it's one of the best
package/deployment systems I've used.)

An active ecosystem makes working in a language a lot nicer. While I could
always borrow from the JVM libraries, it's nice to see lots of native
projects. Hopefully we'll see the number of well-maintained libraries in the
ecosystem increasing.

------
cjrd
Wow, this is really informative, do other languages do this?

~~~
gtani
not quite the same, but haskell:
[http://www.haskell.org/haskellwiki/Haskell_Communities_and_A...](http://www.haskell.org/haskellwiki/Haskell_Communities_and_Activities_Report)

java 8: [http://info.typesafe.com/COLL-2014-10-20-Java-8-II-Survey-
Re...](http://info.typesafe.com/COLL-2014-10-20-Java-8-II-Survey-Report-
LP.html?lsd=COLL-2014-10-20-Java-8-II-Survey-Report&lst=WS)

scala: [http://blog.jetbrains.com/idea/2013/06/scala-
productivity-a-...](http://blog.jetbrains.com/idea/2013/06/scala-productivity-
a-survey-of-the-community/)

------
dugmartin
Why did Chas not do it this year?

~~~
prospero
Becase he's the proud, probably exhausted father of newborn twins.

